# 25th April. Between Northampton and Carlisle



## Paperboy (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi folks, looking for a game between Northampton and Carlisle on my trek upto Scotland. 

I don't mind where just looking to break the trip up.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## paulv (Apr 11, 2016)

I assume your coming up the M6 rather than M1? I'll give you a round if you don't mind playing with a higher H/C player. I was off 20 last year on golf shake. 

I live in Preston so I will play anywhere around Lancashire. Im a member at herons reach in Blackpool but I wouldn't mind playing somewhere different to be honest.

Don't feel like you have to if you'd rather play with a better player.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hayling?


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 12, 2016)

Paul I'll play with anyone, I'm the worst 13 handicapper in the world.

I'll have a look at your course tomorrow at work. Then we can go from there, thanks for the response.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 12, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Paul I'll play with anyone, I'm the worst 13 handicapper in the world.

I'll have a look at your course tomorrow at work. Then we can go from there, thanks for the response.
		
Click to expand...

If you and PaulV are looking for a day out and not at silly prices, I can recommend Lancaster and Preston, both reasonably close to the M6.:thup:


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 12, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			If you and PaulV are looking for a day out and not at silly prices, I can recommend Lancaster and Preston, both reasonably close to the M6.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Pete as long as it's on the way too Carlisle I'm happy


----------



## louise_a (Apr 12, 2016)

I am happy to join you anywhere around Lancashire or Cheshire. Decent courses close to the M6 include Warrington, Pleasington, Preston Lancaster.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 12, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Pete as long as it's on the way too Carlisle I'm happy 

Click to expand...

There's a spare spec at west lancs tee time about 1oclock if you fancy it? It's a pairs open but the only downside is you'll be my partner


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 12, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			There's a spare spec at west lancs tee time about 1oclock if you fancy it? It's a pairs open but the only downside is you'll be my partner

Click to expand...

Sappened to duffers buddy?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 12, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Sappened to duffers buddy?
		
Click to expand...

He witnessed my medal round off the whites on Sunday and thought feck that I'd rather go to work :rofl:


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 12, 2016)

Stu, just had a look at the course think I'd regret saying no!!

But think you might be getting the short straw.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 12, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Stu, just had a look at the course think I'd regret saying no!!

But think you might be getting the short straw.
		
Click to expand...

After Sunday's performance I think you'll feel like a pro partnering me!!

Is that a yes then


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 12, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			After Sunday's performance I think you'll feel like a pro partnering me!!

Is that a yes then 

Click to expand...

Yes please mate course looks stunning on the website!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 12, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Yes please mate course looks stunning on the website!!
		
Click to expand...


Sound mate, I'll change the name on the day. 

I'll pm you the exact details  next week, I think it's Â£35 which is a bargain.


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 12, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			He witnessed my medal round off the whites on Sunday and thought feck that I'd rather go to work :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Haha, if he saw my last medal, he'd try and work Aberdeen


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks for the offers, but think I'd regret not taking the option of playing West Lancs.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 12, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Haha, if he saw my last medal, he'd try and work Aberdeen 

Click to expand...

Hopefully it was a " blow the cobwebs off" type of round, we all have those don't we??


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 12, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Hopefully it was a " blow the cobwebs off" type of round, we all have those don't we??
		
Click to expand...

Yep mines been for the last 4 months


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 12, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Yep mines been for the last 4 months 

Click to expand...

Thank feck it's not just me then :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 12, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Thanks for the offers, but think I'd regret not taking the option of playing West Lancs.
		
Click to expand...

West Lancs at Â£35 is a bargain - tough as old boots, if the wind gets up.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 12, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			West Lancs at Â£35 is a bargain - tough as old boots, if the wind gets up.
		
Click to expand...

If Scrooge says it's a bargain, it must be!! 

Tighter than cramp this lad:whoo:


----------



## louise_a (Apr 12, 2016)

Enjoy West Lancs! by the way Pete if you think Â£35 is a bargain, I am playing it for Â£15 next month with the possibility of additional rounds there for no extra cost.


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Thanks for the offers, but think I'd regret not taking the option of playing West Lancs.
		
Click to expand...

Dunno if you're a Mark crossfield fan? but he done a vlog here after a night in town. Him and lockey where a bit under the weather. Worth a look anyways.


----------



## paulv (Apr 13, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Thanks for the offers, but think I'd regret not taking the option of playing West Lancs.
		
Click to expand...

No problem mate, enjoy your day at west lancs


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2016)

Glad you got sorted out Simon after I had to pull out hosting you at Coventry due to me playing at Seacroft for 2-days, you'll love West Lancs, I think the front 9 is great, but as Pete said, if the winds up it'll be as tough as anything you've ever played before, factor in your partnering Stu, and, well, nuff said


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 13, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Enjoy West Lancs! by the way Pete if you think Â£35 is a bargain, I am playing it for Â£15 next month with the possibility of additional rounds there for no extra cost.
		
Click to expand...

Whatever happened to equal rights?


----------

